# Puppy Drum Bonanza (Really at Rudee), Mar 18, 2018



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

After few days of tough fishing due to another cold front moved in, Puppy drum (redfish) finally showed up in a small area again. We, yakers got together in a small area, and caught a lot of puppies. 

It was very tough in the morning. None got a puppy bite. we patiently wait until the water warms up in the shallow areas. Then a yaker found a honey hole. We all fished the small area. We gave casting room for the new-comers who haven't got a bite, and made sure that everyone catch before the frenzy ended.

The puppy drum was in the place for 5 hours. I think over 200 were caught during the time by yakers.

The balloon rig with a fresh shrimp was the best followed by the balloon rig with Sassy shad on a jig head tipped with a piece of shrimp. I kept three, 23", 25", and 25.5"

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Good One COF


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

That was a hot hole for sure. Some good sportsmanship there. Thanks for sharing.


----------

